# Sweet Emotion



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

We are excited to cover Aerosmith for our 5th project. We welcome two great local musicians; James (guitar) & Mike (vocals). Check us out at www.lexingtonlabband.com & follow us on twitter @lex_lab_band. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6olK29nmJJI&list=UUv2w5-PEfdXvnvB_AArYsxw&feature=c4-overview


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

That was awesome Dale, I always look forward to your videos!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for giving your time to listen..we greatly appreciate it!

your friend,
dale


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Yet another great tune from LLB, awesome job, thanks for sharing!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, you guys rock.Congrats.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Another great job!

What can you tell us about the guitar rigs you guys use? I saw one POD on the floor and maybe a glimse if an analog pedal board.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks guys...sincerely appreciate the kind posts and thanks for taking your time to listen!

dradlin - The LP player did use a POD into a 2x12 AC30. I used several guitars for the project all into Xotic RC Booster, Trex delay, Fulldrive - Headstrong Lil King 1x12.

thanks again,
dale


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

maplebaby said:


> dradlin - The LP player did use a POD into a 2x12 AC30. I used several guitars for the project all into Xotic RC Booster, Trex delay, Fulldrive - Headstrong Lil King 1x12.


Headstrong Lil King... I've been gas'ing for one of those, though have been concerned that it will be underpowered. How do you find it in that regard?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

i guess i've used it in about every context i can think of, and even in a good size room with full band i never really push it to what it could do. For me it's more than enough power and if i played a really big venue it would have a mic so i never have that concern. I feel pretty confident is saying i don't think that it would be an issue. I LOVE the amp - i have an early 60's Princeton 1x10 that i use sometimes when i'm just using a single coil guitar but mostly pull the HS. Couldn't say enough good - if you ever add one i'd love to hear about it - or if i can be of help in any way shoot me a private message and i'll do whatever i can.

dale


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

maplebaby said:


> i guess i've used it in about every context i can think of, and even in a good size room with full band i never really push it to what it could do. For me it's more than enough power and if i played a really big venue it would have a mic so i never have that concern. I feel pretty confident is saying i don't think that it would be an issue. I LOVE the amp - i have an early 60's Princeton 1x10 that i use sometimes when i'm just using a single coil guitar but mostly pull the HS. Couldn't say enough good - if you ever add one i'd love to hear about it - or if i can be of help in any way shoot me a private message and i'll do whatever i can.
> 
> dale


Thanks for the helpful follow-up Dale.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

great cover! Thank you for sharing that! I will take time to watch your other videos (already seen Vertigo, good job on this one too!). Kudos! :smile-new:


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for taking your time to check out the videos...we greatly appreciate as well as your kind post!

best,
dale


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

I've enjoyed everything you've posted, nice work. I have incredible respect for the work that must go into recreating these classic songs. Keep them coming!

Jason.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

hello Jason..really appreciate you watching the vids and thanks for taking your time to share this kind feedback! We are covering 3 tunes with a local bluegrass artist (kind of an exception to what we do) and then on to Steely Dan.

Hope all is well, your friend, dale.


----------

